# My GSD has blue eyes!?



## Sableshep

I've been lurking on the forums but this is my first post! I have a 5 y.o female GSD, 2 y.o golden, and have recently taken in a friend of a friends GSD as she was moving. He is 4 years old, neutered and supposedly purebred but she doesn't have paper. He looks pure but I just can't get over the fact that his eyes are blue! Something says husky but I don't know. I couldn't find much on GSD's with blue eyes. Any input? Here's pics!
http://[URL=http://s1360.photobucket.com/user/boskoluv/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps9760c675.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Athena'sMom

I can't say if he is pure but he is stunning. His eyes are amazing he looks 100% but with the blue eyes he may be at least be 1/4 husky. Very little of anything besides german shepherd in him that I see.


----------



## Maxil

a picture of him standing will tell us if he is pure or not but he looks fine to me, anyways blue eyes has nothing to do with pure or not , its a rare thing and you should be very happy, my cousin has a GSD he has blue eyes and 100% pure. Be happy and take care of that beautiful guy


----------



## KZoppa

It's not common but it does happen.


----------



## llombardo

He is beautiful and looks pure bred to me.


----------



## Capt

He's beautiful


----------



## Twyla

Looks 100% to me. Geez those eyes, wicked. Definitely not something to breed for (had to put that in there) but with his coat coloring - gorgeous.


----------



## scarfish

maybe it's me but those eyes look more green than blue.


----------



## Twyla

scarfish said:


> maybe it's me but those eyes look more green than blue.


ice blue eyes.


----------



## carmspack

not uncommon in Panda GSD which is a genetic variant German Shepherds |

Blue eyes and remaining mysteries |


----------



## Sableshep

Thank you for the nice coments, he's neuterd so he won't be bred! And pure or not he is still very much loved by his new family!


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I think he is stunning. He has the prettiest eyes and they are amplified by his black face. He is like movie star good looking-


----------



## LoveEcho

Holy handsome!! :wub:


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Now THAT is a beautiful dog. Hubba Hubba. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Sableshep

Thought i would post more pictures! He is settling in quite nicely and getting along great with our other shepherd


----------



## Ace GSD

im not a german shepherd expert of any kind but that definitly look like a purebred to me  a very fine looking one too.. just wondering did they charge you extra for the blue eyes ?? is he the only 1 with blue eyes among the litter ?


----------



## wolfstraum

OMG He is STRIKING!!!! Gorgeous.....Love him! 

I'd say he was purebred....not - as others say - breedable because of it...but sure good looking! But then, I love a solid blue too...even if I would not breed them myself!

Lee


----------



## Sableshep

Ace GSD said:


> im not a german shepherd expert of any kind but that definitly look like a purebred to me  a very fine looking one too.. just wondering did they charge you extra for the blue eyes ?? is he the only 1 with blue eyes among the litter ?


I actualy got him for free as a friend could not take him bc they were moving. I'm not sure about his litter mates, i don't think they paid more


----------



## Carriesue

WOW! Didn't know that could happen, very striking gorgeous boy though looks like he could stand to lose some weight but very stunning!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

He is simply gorgeous! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## ken k

I dont see any huskey in him, very handsome lad with blue eyes


----------



## nataliaalvarez2

He´s stunning, congrats on those beatiful blue eyes!


----------



## GSDLoverII

Drop dead GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!


----------



## KentuckyFenway

Whoa. That is WILD looking. What a cool dude.


----------



## Charina

Sableshep said:


> I've been lurking on the forums but this is my first post! I have a 5 y.o female GSD, 2 y.o golden, and have recently taken in a friend of a friends GSD as she was moving. He is 4 years old, neutered and supposedly purebred but she doesn't have paper. He looks pure but I just can't get over the fact that his eyes are blue! Something says husky but I don't know. I couldn't find much on GSD's with blue eyes. Any input? Here's pics!
> http://


 I have one with blue eyes to.. an I’m not sure he’s full either.. he was a rescue


----------



## LuvShepherds

This discussion is 6 years old.


----------

